# pipe/hose for long distance



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

All, 
one of the windmills on the deer lease is not working and the cost to repair is very high. There is a well in the center part of the pasture and we are considering bringing water over from it. I think we will need to go close to a mile. I have laid close to a half mile of 2 inch pvc pipe by myself for a house but that is expensive and requires connecting a lot of 20' pipes. 

My question to you is this: is there a good alternative?

I think we will only need 1" diameter and I do not think this will ever be under pressure (i.e., we will not cap the end). Isn't there flexible pipes that come in very long sections that are reasonable price? if so, could you please point me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jclc43837 (Nov 30, 2012)

tractor supply has some irrigtion hose we use it for our well http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/sto...flexible-coil-pipe-1-in-x-100-ft?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Outrigger1146 (May 16, 2013)

I would look at poly pipe and the bigger the diameter the better in order to cut down on your friction losses. How many gallons are you pumping and what is it flowing into? What Horse Power pump is down hole? Is there any rise in the mile that you are pumping? All of those questions could really help get you some better information. But Poly pipe is the only way to go when running any long distances.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Black plastic roll pipe. My grandpa used to have it running all over Duval county back in the 70s. He had the only water around after they subdivided the Bravo Ranch. .....cC


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

rolls of HDPE pipe would be the way to go. You can get up to 250' in one roll - depending on the manufacturer

try: http://www.endot.com/products/waterpipe_endopoly

or call an HD Supply near you.


----------



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

*pipe*

With 2 or 3 people pulling a well off a windmill is not hard and there are not a lot of parts down hole. Repair is labor intense, all of you get together and spend a day pulling it probably would be cheaper than running pipe a long distance, even if you spent a day taking it apart and another going back in.
Good luck.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

captMike said:


> With 2 or 3 people pulling a well off a windmill is not hard and there are not a lot of parts down hole. Repair is labor intense, all of you get together and spend a day pulling it probably would be cheaper than running pipe a long distance, even if you spent a day taking it apart and another going back in.
> Good luck.


This was my thought, can't believe it would be cheaper to buy a mile of pipe than fix the well.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I hope this is a loooooong term deer lease. Why doesn't the owner fix it for yall?


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Before you jump in to the well "fixing" business, what is the problem? If a cylinder or foot valve, not too bad if it is galv. pipe and steel sucker rod. If you have to replace the down-hole string of pipe and rod, $ there vs $ roll pipe. If it's the mill gearbox, go to the "roll pipe store". Be aware that some critters like to chew on black roll pipe, above or below ground.


----------

